# The Listeners' Club: Hearing Colors in the Music of Michael Torke



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is my newest blog post:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/20...hearing-colors-in-the-music-of-michael-torke/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cool beans.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Disappointed you didn't discuss this topic with reference to Torke's colour pieces such as _Ecstatic orange_, _Bright blue music _and so on.

Surely, synesthetic composers' response to colours is very personal. Messiaen is the obvious_ locus classicus_. If I were synesthetic, I doubt I would hear a given piece of music as the same colour as Torke or Messiaen would. It is an interesting phenomenon, but largely to the composer alone.

And, does Torke have a synesthesia-equivalent response to the names of months?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I always feel like a lesser creature when listening to Messiaen because I don't hear colors. At least from what I'm hearing, Torke is approachable even if I don't experience the LSD effects.


----------

